# Visa



## sjb2893 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Hi I am a Filipina and I have a Serbian Boyfriend planning to come here in the Philippines to get married and wanted to live here and never come back in Serbia

my question is, if we do get married in that 59 days, will he be able to apply for a Probationary Visa already?? 

I hope someone can tell me what to do step by step... and I heard we also need to have a bank statement, if we do, how much money should we need to place on our bank account?*


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

The best advice I can give is to go directly to visa, there is really a lot of process for that.


----------

